# Oil restricter for Holset H1C?



## 85gtii16v (Jul 6, 2006)

Do I need to run one and what size? I'm going to be running -4 AN for the feed off the oil filter housing. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 85gtii16v at 7:19 AM 12-24-2007_


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Oil restricter for Holset H1C? (85gtii16v)*

I'm running -4 off the filter housing (without a restrictor) to a hx35 and never had any issues.



_Modified by vw_dred at 9:30 PM 12-21-2007_


----------



## Pinepig (Jul 9, 2001)

*Re: Oil restricter for Holset H1C? (vw_dred)*

I run an Hx30 in my 2002, no restrictor. I read on honda-tech that they'll take 70psi all day ( oil pressure ) with no problem.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: Oil restricter for Holset H1C? (Pigsdofly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pigsdofly* »_I run an Hx30 in my 2002, no restrictor. I read on honda-tech that they'll take 70psi all day ( oil pressure ) with no problem.

That may, in fact, be a bad idea. You do not bathe a center cartridge with oil. It WILL push past the seals. The seals are not built to handle high oil pressure. Oil pressure needs to be around, I think, 15psi. You just need slight flow. Tee a gauge onto the feed line and see what you get.


----------



## matt_bogner (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Oil restricter for Holset H1C? (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
That may, in fact, be a bad idea. You do not bathe a center cartridge with oil. It WILL push past the seals. The seals are not built to handle high oil pressure. Oil pressure needs to be around, I think, 15psi. You just need slight flow. Tee a gauge onto the feed line and see what you get. 

then why does the cummins ISB, that uses a HX 35 turbo have no restrictor? they put out over 100psi oil pressure at 1200rpm. 
also turbo's have no "seals" in them. it is the precision machining of the turbine shaft and the fit of the bearing/bushing which seals the oil in. how could any seal hold up to 8-10,000 degree temps?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Oil restricter for Holset H1C? (matt_bogner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt_bogner* »_
then why does the cummins ISB, that uses a HX 35 turbo have no restrictor? they put out over 100psi oil pressure at 1200rpm. 
also turbo's have no "seals" in them. it is the precision machining of the turbine shaft and the fit of the bearing/bushing which seals the oil in. how could any seal hold up to 8-10,000 degree temps?

I was thinking the same thing, nice sig btw


----------



## ForumsAdmin (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Oil restricter for Holset H1C? (KubotaPowered)*

Yep, Cummin/Dodge runs a -4an line to the Holset's on their trucks and they see 100psi + of oil pressure easily on start up. Holsets are amazing turbo's. My brothers truck sees 45+ psi daily for almost 90k miles and the turbo still has normal shaft play in it.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

I'll get back to you guys on an answer to that. I know I read it in Maximum Boost. He noted on journal bearing turbos, you don't want a lot of oil pressure. 
Sry if I mislead anyone yet.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Oil restricter for Holset H1C? (matt_bogner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt_bogner* »_
then why does the cummins ISB, that uses a HX 35 turbo have no restrictor? they put out over 100psi oil pressure at 1200rpm. 
also turbo's have no "seals" in them. it is the precision machining of the turbine shaft and the fit of the bearing/bushing which seals the oil in. how could any seal hold up to 8-10,000 degree temps?

The only "seal" that could fail and cause massive oil loss is the dynamic seals on the turbine and compressor. Those are, of course, metal seals.


----------



## matt_bogner (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Oil restricter for Holset H1C? (magics5rip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magics5rip* »_
The only "seal" that could fail and cause massive oil loss is the dynamic seals on the turbine and compressor. Those are, of course, metal seals. 

so the bearing or bushing then. when they fail, the shaft is no longer spinning true. this causes severe oil loss and turbo damage/failure. I only rebuild 2-3 turbo's a day there isn't more than a bearing or bushing in *EVERY* turbo i've rebuilt. some have turned over a million miles, and suprise none are leaking oil.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Reread Maximum Boost today. Corky says, "Oil pressure should never exceed 65-70psi or it may push past the seals int he center housing." He goes on to say, "2psi at the turbo at idle is minumum and 25psi at WOT is minum."
So to answer the posed question, you may have to run a restrictor or pressure valve to keep the pressure low. It all depends on how much oil pressure your engine makes. 



_Modified by Weiss at 11:47 PM 12-26-2007_


----------



## Pinepig (Jul 9, 2001)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Reread Maximum Boost today. Corky says, "Oil pressure should never exceed 65-70psi or it may push past the seals int he center housing." He goes on to say, "2psi at the turbo at idle is minumum and 25psi at WOT is minum."
So to answer the posed question, you may have to run a restrictor or pressure valve to keep the pressure low. It all depends on how much oil pressure your engine makes. 
_Modified by Weiss at 11:47 PM 12-26-2007_

And that book was written how long ago.
OEMs are running more pressure on Holsets, no restrictor, please don't put one in.


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (Pigsdofly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pigsdofly* »_
And that book was written how long ago.
OEMs are running more pressure on Holsets, no restrictor, please don't put one in.

I'm curious as to whether the oil feed line itself is a certain diameter that acts as a restrictor...like on a G60 where u must have a certain diameter line?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Pigsdofly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pigsdofly* »_
And that book was written how long ago.
OEMs are running more pressure on Holsets, no restrictor, please don't put one in.

The book is not that old. I'll get a production date for you. I have the book at my friend's house.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*

April 1997. Diesels probably do run more oil pressure than gasoline engines. Just quoting what Corky Bell says, since Maximum Boost is and has been a very reputable source for turbocharging.


----------



## Pinepig (Jul 9, 2001)

*Re: (Weiss)*

I do not doubt Corkys book. The fact is that Holsets have specific requirements since they have a 360 deg journal bearing ( quite different from most JB turbos.
I give you this,

Cliff notes for those that don't want to read the actual stuff, they ( Holset ) want 20psi min at startup, up to 88psi safe, Under load min 30psi, up to 72psi and at no time ( idle ) less than 10 psi. 
http://www.holset.co.uk/files/...s.php
And to quote the part that you need to know.
Holset permits oil return pipes to decline at an overall angle of not less than 30 degrees below horizontal. All turbocharger applications require a pipe of internal diameter greater than 19 mm which has integrated connectors. To ensure oil returns into the engine under all operating conditions, the return connection into the engine sump must not be submerged and the outlet flange of the turbocharger must be 50 mm above the maximum oil level of the engine sump pan. Crankcase pressure should be limited ideally to 0.8 kPa (0.12 lbf/in2) but 1.4 kPa (0.20 lbf/in2) can be accepted by reference to Holset.
Oil pressure of 150 kPa (20 lbf/in2) must show at the oil inlet within 3 - 4 seconds of engine firing to prevent damage to turbocharger bearing system. A flexible supply pipe is recommended.
The minimum oil pressure when the engine is on load must be 210 kPa (30 lbf/in2). Maximum permissible operating pressure is 500 kPa (72 lbf/in2) although 600 kPa (88 lbf/in2) is permitted during cold start up. Under idling conditions pressure should not fall below 70 kPa (10 lbf/in2).
Recommended oil flows for the turbochargers are 2 litre/min at idle and 3 litre/min above maximumtorque speed.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Pigsdofly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pigsdofly* »_
Maximum permissible operating pressure is 500 kPa (72 lbf/in2) 


Perhaps I'm reading too far into this article, but 500kPa equals 72.52psi. Which is the same number Corky gave in his book. 
Thanks for the article though, good stuff to know.


----------

